
ABUSE: A curious 1995 platformer with a homegrown (& hackable) Lisp game engine - pmarreck
http://abuse.zoy.org/
======
pmarreck
It can be tried out here:
[http://playdosgamesonline.com/abuse.html](http://playdosgamesonline.com/abuse.html)

This game was one of those "oldies but goodies" that I didn't want to
disappear, so I'm posting it here hoping it gets some love. My tech-nerd
friends and I were huge fans of this game when I was young and being able to
hack around with the levels (and Lisp code) was a fun and educational
formative experience

